

DARPA Robotic Challenge - Streaming Video from Miami Speedway Trials - yaddayadda
http://www.theroboticschallenge.org/

======
yaddayadda
Here's the schedule for when each team is assigned each task -
[http://www.theroboticschallenge.org/sites/default/files/file...](http://www.theroboticschallenge.org/sites/default/files/files/DRCPublicAgenda.pdf)

Each of the eight tasks is described at the bottom of the streaming video
page.

I really wish there was audio from the team/task area. And I would be a tad
happier without the 'sports announcer' approach.

There are red/blue pairs of each task area. It would be really nice to have a
visual indicator on the screen showing which (red vs blue) was being shown.

~~~
yaddayadda
It appears that SCHAFT and THOR are the only bots being shown for round 1.
SCHAFT seems to have a decent handle on the door challenge.

~~~
yaddayadda
TROOPER was finally shown trying to climb the ladder. It looked like it was
going to make it, but then there was a slip and a fall.

